# Blue seal Daniel Visser & Zonen gin



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

This is the late type of Daniel Visser & zonen gin. This bottle is not going to WoW you. This pretty often pop up at the bay.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2016)

It wowed me!  I never knew that they made seals in different colours, although it seems obvious now.  Reminds me of those blue lip Codd bottles.  I want one of those now, I only have one seal bottle and it's a WWI-era wine bottle.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanx CanadianBottles. The sealed gin just like the codd, I've seen clear gin with blue (like this one), Green, olive (black glass), amber, aqua, even red! If you interested with blue sealed gin, here's a good one http://www.ebay.com/itm/331929868991?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
but the lip is bit hearthbreaking! Be Careful if you're not in the U.S.A the seller using global shipping program! don't loose sight on the postage (import charge included)!


CanadianBottles said:


> It wowed me!  I never knew that they made seals in different colours, although it seems obvious now.  Reminds me of those blue lip Codd bottles.  I want one of those now, I only have one seal bottle and it's a WWI-era wine bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 9, 2016)

I would like to find a red seal clear case gin, as I have the other colors, didn't know they came in red.....Andy


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice colour .the kind of bottle to put on the mantle

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Aug 10, 2016)

That's the one I was talking about in my response to your earlier post. I didn't realize they were somewhat common. I sold mine for GOOD $$$$$.
Jim


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

How much do you sell your bottle Jim? where? eBay?


botlguy said:


> That's the one I was talking about in my response to your earlier post. I didn't realize they were somewhat common. I sold mine for GOOD $$$$$.
> Jim


----------



## botlguy (Aug 10, 2016)

inbottleitrust said:


> How much do you sell your bottle Jim? where? eBay?



I do not remember, it has been 20+ years ago but I do remember being surprised at the price. I had them sitting unpriced on my table at a bottle show and was just showing them off and was offered a price I couldn't refuse. I also had an OLIVE TREE and the large one with a PRANCING HORSE which I refused to sell, at that time, for a ridiculous amount of money. I got more for them about 5 years later. Out of the one collection I bought, there were about 65 case gins and 3 of the top 10 were included. 
Jim


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

The olive tree is a fancy bottle (side panel pictorial bottle from John L Linnenbrink in Schiedam ), did you know that there is 3 kind of variant? De Olijfboom, Del Olivo, Olive tree? Prancing Horse?? Probably from Rutten & zoon.


botlguy said:


> I do not remember, it has been 20+ years ago but I do remember being surprised at the price. I had them sitting unpriced on my table at a bottle show and was just showing them off and was offered a price I couldn't refuse. I also had an OLIVE TREE and the large one with a PRANCING HORSE which I refused to sell, at that time, for a ridiculous amount of money. I got more for them about 5 years later. Out of the one collection I bought, there were about 65 case gins and 3 of the top 10 were included.
> Jim


----------



## botlguy (Aug 10, 2016)

I do not know about variations of gin bottles, all I know is that the sale of three of them got me clear of about 1/4 of my investment on approx. 750 bottles. I got totally clear in 4 - 5 months and my buyers were ecstatic. 
Jim


----------

